# sold as female ruti island



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

Agree or a sub dominate male



















the color fish in front a for sure male


----------



## GVSailor (Aug 17, 2010)

I am not quite sure. My female ruti's show some color at time, especially the yellow in the fins and a slight greenish yellow metallic color on their flanks. My gut says it's a female. One picture shows more color in some of the fins though, but the other doesn't. I would let it mature to know for sure.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

GVSailor said:


> My gut says it's a female.


Mine too.

If you can get a good picture of the anal fin, that will help.

Kevin


----------



## D*N*R (Jul 27, 2011)

mabe this helps


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Female
xris


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Yea. It looks a lot like one of my females.










Kevin


----------

